# Help!



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay, I'm looking for a new little female maltese puppy. I found 3 great breeders and 3 gorgeous puppies. Read the pros and cons of each pup. They're all the same price. I don't know any of they're personalities yet  
Which pup do you think I should get?

pup #1
Divine maltese pup
http://www.divinemaltese.com/maltesepuppies.html
I don't know if she's still available yet. She'll be 5 lbs. She's 4 months old. Has all her shots. Her dads the top maltese in the country right now. 

pup #2
Pashes maltese puppies
http://www.pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html
The litter has 2 females. Will be 5 lbs. Does all health test before pups leave. Adorable parents. Nice coats. But will be available Nov. 1st! and I kind of want a maltese sooner. I hate waiting. lol

pup #3
T N T maltese pup
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...pg?t=1224209931
This little girl will be 4 lbs. Gorgeous coat. Ta-jon and marcris champion maltese parents. Only problem is she's almost 8 months old! Is that too old? Will bad habits already be formed?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh that little girl from TnT is darling! LOVE LOVE LOVE her sweet little beautiful face! I don't think 8 mos old is too old at all. I got Caddy at a year old and had no problems with her. 

have you talked to Angie (Divine) about that cute little girl pup? She told me she might have a home for her, but I didn't know if that was you or not. 

Honestly, I don't think you can go wrong with any of these puppies!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree completely with Stacy. I don't think you could go wrong with any of them!

I got my first malt at almost 7 months old and he adjusted very well to the move. I missed some of the puppy phases, but I never minded. He was a wonderful guy dog, so i wouldn't let her age stop you if you feel she's right for you.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I vote for Puppy #3! There's just something about her sweet little face that gets me :wub: BUT, they are all gorgeous, you can't go wrong no matter what.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i choose the tnt pup  love her face!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 16 2008, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651802


> Oh that little girl from TnT is darling! LOVE LOVE LOVE her sweet little beautiful face! I don't think 8 mos old is too old at all. I got Caddy at a year old and had no problems with her.
> 
> have you talked to Angie (Divine) about that cute little girl pup? She told me she might have a home for her, but I didn't know if that was you or not.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think you can go wrong with any of these puppies!![/B]


I surely hope not! And yes I've talked to Angie and she told me the same thing :/ I hope not! I'm going to call her tomorrow.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes I can deff. see the Marcris and Ta-jon maltese in her.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree with Stacy, too. I don't think that you could go wrong with any of those puppies. I love the faces on the Divine and TNT girls. I'm a sucked for a sweet little face!!! :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love them all but I'd take #3 in a heartbeat and I mean really! Just looking at her makes me want to pick up the phone. Tess was 13 months when I got her and she's a great dog. Zoey was 11 weeks and she's a brat (in a loving way)


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

My goodness they are all completely adorable, I don't know how you will be able to chose! No matter which puppy you decide, you are going to have a beautiful new baby soon. :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

They are all adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: !


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How in the world could you choose? They are all beautiful!

I certainly wouldn't let waiting another few weeks stop me from getting one of the Pashes girls, nor would the fact that the TNT girl is eight months old stop me.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh you are Imani's Mum, glad you joined up here. I am Kara, Milly and Murphys Mum from MySpace.

All those pups are gorgeous, but like most others, I really love the tnt one.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Oct 16 2008, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651809


> I agree completely with Stacy. I don't think you could go wrong with any of them!
> 
> I got my first malt at almost 7 months old and he adjusted very well to the move. I missed some of the puppy phases, but I never minded. He was a wonderful guy dog, so i wouldn't let her age stop you if you feel she's right for you.[/B]


I kind won't miss the puppy phrases because I already had Imani when she was puppy and I was so anticipating all the fun we would have had when she would just grow up! lol


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Kara @ Oct 16 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651862


> Oh you are Imani's Mum, glad you joined up here. I am Kara, Milly and Murphys Mum from MySpace.
> 
> All those pups are gorgeous, but like most others, I really love the tnt one.[/B]


Hey!
Thanks so much for telling me about this site! I found out that Imani's breeders were puppy mill breeders :bysmilie: thanks to the wonderful people here! They're all very nice like you said!
Briana


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

They are all beautiful little girls.

Of course I am partial to the Divine pup since she is my Lexie's half sister (same dad):dothewave: and looks alot like Lexie when I got her from her breeders.

Don't let the date influence you. Heck, Nov 1 will be here before you know it. Find out about personalities and let your heart decide. You cannot go wrong with any of these baby girls. :wub: 
I am so happy for you and now your heart can begin to heal and love again. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I love the Divine and the T N T - both gorgeous pups, and I don't think eight months is too old at all! You'd be lucky to have
either of them!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I like #1 I think I said that in another thread but I LOVE #3 :wub: :wub: :wub: mind you I love Tajon's look and Mia has a lot of Marcris in her lines so I might be biased!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope you find your puppy soon ..when you see the puppy for you ,,,you will know .do not rush into any thing ,make a list.then tick the boxes .
the 3 puppies you have choosen are all lovely :wub: i am glad i dont have to choose ..  jo


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 16 2008, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651795


> Okay, I'm looking for a new little female maltese puppy. I found 3 great breeders and 3 gorgeous puppies. Read the pros and cons of each pup. They're all the same price. I don't know any of they're personalities yet
> Which pup do you think I should get?
> 
> pup #1
> ...


Did you know that Josymirmaltese also has a female?


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Briana, how old are you? I think you are very young, am I correct? Like still in junior high school? Maybe your parents can help you decide on which dog to get? You pmmed me to ask me the WEIGHT of my girls...WEIGHT should NOT be a factor in adopting a baby, HEALTH is way more important. I hope that you make a good choice and someone will be at home during the day to take care of a new baby pup...Will someone be there?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

If I were making the choice I would want all of them.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Lynda @ Oct 17 2008, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652167


> If I were making the choice I would want all of them.[/B]


if I could I would too!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Oct 17 2008, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652118


> Briana, how old are you? I think you are very young, am I correct? Like still in junior high school? Maybe your parents can help you decide on which dog to get? You pmmed me to ask me the WEIGHT of my girls...WEIGHT should NOT be a factor in adopting a baby, HEALTH is way more important. I hope that you make a good choice and someone will be at home during the day to take care of a new baby pup...Will someone be there?[/B]


I'm almost 16. I recently had a malt pup die because she was unhealthy. The pup was mine and I had been saving almost all my life to buy one. She was $1200. She had been 1.3 lbs for the two months we had. We didn't know she was that small when we bought her home. Something was wrong because she wasn't growing. We had seen three different doctors and none of them could find out what was wrong with her because she was too small for any testing. We tried everything to save the little girl but unfortunatley we had to end up putting her to sleep in my arms because she had been in the ICU for a couple of days and was basically brain dead and suffering. The vet almost even cried. My parents weren't dog people until they fell in love with imani, they called her their grandchild. We spent more on the vet bills than the pup herself. I had been researching the Maltese breed for a year until I got imani. But before I was more concerned with the price than the health of the pup. I know more about the breed and aboit dogs in general than my parents do. I don't want a pup that small because theyre too small and delicate. And yes my mother comes home at lunch for an hour to be with the pup. Now were looking for a pup from a reputable breeder for $2500. Briana


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

All are such wonderful choices. Great breeders and beautiful babies! My Emma is from Marcris. Her Father is TNT Jonas Just for Love. I don't think you can wrong any of your choices. Just follow your heart!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 17 2008, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652210


> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Oct 17 2008, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652118





> Briana, how old are you? I think you are very young, am I correct? Like still in junior high school? Maybe your parents can help you decide on which dog to get? You pmmed me to ask me the WEIGHT of my girls...WEIGHT should NOT be a factor in adopting a baby, HEALTH is way more important. I hope that you make a good choice and someone will be at home during the day to take care of a new baby pup...Will someone be there?[/B]


I'm almost 16. I recently had a malt pup die because she was unhealthy. The pup was mine and I had been saving almost all my life to buy one. She was $1200. She had been 1.3 lbs for the two months we had. We didn't know she was that small when we bought her home. Something was wrong because she wasn't growing. We had seen three different doctors and none of them could find out what was wrong with her because she was too small for any testing. We tried everything to save the little girl but unfortunatley we had to end up putting her to sleep in my arms because she had been in the ICU for a couple of days and was basically brain dead and suffering. The vet almost even cried. My parents weren't dog people until they fell in love with imani, they called her their grandchild. We spent more on the vet bills than the pup herself. I had been researching the Maltese breed for a year until I got imani. But before I was more concerned with the price than the health of the pup. I know more about the breed and aboit dogs in general than my parents do. I don't want a pup that small because theyre too small and delicate. And yes my mother comes home at lunch for an hour to be with the pup. Now were looking for a pup from a reputable breeder for $2500. Briana
[/B][/QUOTE]

You sound very mature, Briana! I think it's great that you are doing so much research. Please make sure that the breeders you are talking with know the exact home situation so that they can match up their puppies with the best home possible. With the pup being left at home so long throughout the day, you do not want to get a pup that may be prone to seperation anxiety. This is not a breed that likes to be alone for long periods of time and some puppies do better than others.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Oct 17 2008, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652118


> Briana, how old are you? I think you are very young, am I correct? Like still in junior high school? Maybe your parents can help you decide on which dog to get? You pmmed me to ask me the WEIGHT of my girls...WEIGHT should NOT be a factor in adopting a baby, HEALTH is way more important. I hope that you make a good choice and someone will be at home during the day to take care of a new baby pup...Will someone be there?[/B]


oh and i forgot to say I email/talk to malt breeders on the phone and I've met alot of great people as well.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 17 2008, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652210


> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Oct 17 2008, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652118





> Briana, how old are you? I think you are very young, am I correct? Like still in junior high school? Maybe your parents can help you decide on which dog to get? You pmmed me to ask me the WEIGHT of my girls...WEIGHT should NOT be a factor in adopting a baby, HEALTH is way more important. I hope that you make a good choice and someone will be at home during the day to take care of a new baby pup...Will someone be there?[/B]


I'm almost 16. I recently had a malt pup die because she was unhealthy. The pup was mine and I had been saving almost all my life to buy one. She was $1200. She had been 1.3 lbs for the two months we had. We didn't know she was that small when we bought her home. Something was wrong because she wasn't growing. We had seen three different doctors and none of them could find out what was wrong with her because she was too small for any testing. We tried everything to save the little girl but unfortunatley we had to end up putting her to sleep in my arms because she had been in the ICU for a couple of days and was basically brain dead and suffering. The vet almost even cried. My parents weren't dog people until they fell in love with imani, they called her their grandchild. We spent more on the vet bills than the pup herself. I had been researching the Maltese breed for a year until I got imani. But before I was more concerned with the price than the health of the pup. I know more about the breed and aboit dogs in general than my parents do. I don't want a pup that small because theyre too small and delicate. And yes my mother comes home at lunch for an hour to be with the pup. Now were looking for a pup from a reputable breeder for $2500. Briana
[/B][/QUOTE]
It is WONDERFUL that you are being very careful about choosing your next new baby. I am sorry for the pain you have been through. I have one doggie from a puppymill and one from Bonnie palmer, Angelmaltese. The puppymill baby has hypothyroidism and is on meds twice a day for life...I always worry what willl be next with her. My Angel baby is perfect and healthy....I am wondering if a doggie a bit older ( 8 month one) might be a better fit for you as no one will be there except at lunchtime during the day? You might be happier with an older more established baby...less chance of issues??? I hope and pray you find your new baby and that all goes well for you...I am sure you will be a great Malt Mommy!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 17 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652219


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 17 2008, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652210





> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Oct 17 2008, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652118





> Briana, how old are you? I think you are very young, am I correct? Like still in junior high school? Maybe your parents can help you decide on which dog to get? You pmmed me to ask me the WEIGHT of my girls...WEIGHT should NOT be a factor in adopting a baby, HEALTH is way more important. I hope that you make a good choice and someone will be at home during the day to take care of a new baby pup...Will someone be there?[/B]


I'm almost 16. I recently had a malt pup die because she was unhealthy. The pup was mine and I had been saving almost all my life to buy one. She was $1200. She had been 1.3 lbs for the two months we had. We didn't know she was that small when we bought her home. Something was wrong because she wasn't growing. We had seen three different doctors and none of them could find out what was wrong with her because she was too small for any testing. We tried everything to save the little girl but unfortunatley we had to end up putting her to sleep in my arms because she had been in the ICU for a couple of days and was basically brain dead and suffering. The vet almost even cried. My parents weren't dog people until they fell in love with imani, they called her their grandchild. We spent more on the vet bills than the pup herself. I had been researching the Maltese breed for a year until I got imani. But before I was more concerned with the price than the health of the pup. I know more about the breed and aboit dogs in general than my parents do. I don't want a pup that small because theyre too small and delicate. And yes my mother comes home at lunch for an hour to be with the pup. Now were looking for a pup from a reputable breeder for $2500. Briana
[/B][/QUOTE]

You sound very mature, Briana! I think it's great that you are doing so much research. Please make sure that the breeders you are talking with know the exact home situation so that they can match up their puppies with the best home possible. With the pup being left at home so long throughout the day, you do not want to get a pup that may be prone to seperation anxiety. This is not a breed that likes to be alone for long periods of time and some puppies do better than others.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks and I do let them know so they can match the perfect puppy for my household.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

They are all adorable, but #3 TNT's baby is just breathtaking and since she's older i think that might be the one i would go with. Good Luck and in all honesty you can't go wrong with any of them, i know i wouldn't be disappointed with either of them.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 17 2008, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652231


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 17 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652219





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 17 2008, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652210





> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Oct 17 2008, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652118





> Briana, how old are you? I think you are very young, am I correct? Like still in junior high school? Maybe your parents can help you decide on which dog to get? You pmmed me to ask me the WEIGHT of my girls...WEIGHT should NOT be a factor in adopting a baby, HEALTH is way more important. I hope that you make a good choice and someone will be at home during the day to take care of a new baby pup...Will someone be there?[/B]


I'm almost 16. I recently had a malt pup die because she was unhealthy. The pup was mine and I had been saving almost all my life to buy one. She was $1200. She had been 1.3 lbs for the two months we had. We didn't know she was that small when we bought her home. Something was wrong because she wasn't growing. We had seen three different doctors and none of them could find out what was wrong with her because she was too small for any testing. We tried everything to save the little girl but unfortunatley we had to end up putting her to sleep in my arms because she had been in the ICU for a couple of days and was basically brain dead and suffering. The vet almost even cried. My parents weren't dog people until they fell in love with imani, they called her their grandchild. We spent more on the vet bills than the pup herself. I had been researching the Maltese breed for a year until I got imani. But before I was more concerned with the price than the health of the pup. I know more about the breed and aboit dogs in general than my parents do. I don't want a pup that small because theyre too small and delicate. And yes my mother comes home at lunch for an hour to be with the pup. Now were looking for a pup from a reputable breeder for $2500. Briana
[/B][/QUOTE]

You sound very mature, Briana! I think it's great that you are doing so much research. Please make sure that the breeders you are talking with know the exact home situation so that they can match up their puppies with the best home possible. With the pup being left at home so long throughout the day, you do not want to get a pup that may be prone to seperation anxiety. This is not a breed that likes to be alone for long periods of time and some puppies do better than others.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks and I do let them know so they can match the perfect puppy for my household.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm glad you agree and good luck finding your perfect baby. We have a tnt baby and we got her around 7-8 months old. We love her. Im sure every dog is different but our tnt baby hates being by herself. We always have someone at home with the furkids. One time I was leaving with the boys to the vet. I was in the garage and she was crying and screaming. I ended up taking her with us. Since she is so small I never leave her alone more then an hour. I am glad your talking to the breeders. They would know best what puppy would be perfect for you and your situation!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*My favorite pups are #1 & #3. After reading what your home situation is like (with you being at school and parents working during the day except for a lunchbreak), it sounds like #3 would probably be the BEST fit for your family. I got London at 12 weeks, and she is now 10 months old...I wish I would have just gotten her at around 6-9 months old. LOL The puppy stages are cute, but take A LOT of work (and I'm a HOUSEWIFE!).

I think the real joy comes when your Maltese starts growing up a bit. I would definitely consider getting the older pup (#3), and if you feel that is too old, I'd go with #1. A puppy any younger than that won't be very happy being home by herself for more than a couple of hours at a time. Inquire about each puppy's personalities...and I agree, make sure the breeders know that you are still in school and the only time someone will be home during the day is for an hour during lunch. They will be able to tell you whether or not a specific puppy would be a good fit. *


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 17 2008, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652266


> *My favorite pups are #1 & #3. After reading what your home situation is like (with you being at school and parents working during the day except for a lunchbreak), it sounds like #3 would probably be the BEST fit for your family. I got London at 12 weeks, and she is now 10 months old...I wish I would have just gotten her at around 6-9 months old. LOL The puppy stages are cute, but take A LOT of work (and I'm a HOUSEWIFE!).
> 
> I think the real joy comes when your Maltese starts growing up a bit. I would definitely consider getting the older pup (#3), and if you feel that is too old, I'd go with #1. A puppy any younger than that won't be very happy being home by herself for more than a couple of hours at a time. Inquire about each puppy's personalities...and I agree, make sure the breeders know that you are still in school and the only time someone will be home during the day is for an hour during lunch. They will be able to tell you whether or not a specific puppy would be a good fit. *[/B]


Yes and the puppy would only be home 4 1/2 hours all together[with lunch break in the middle] My other puppy[i got her when she was 11 weeks] stayed up all night with me and slept all day in her giant crate lol. My two brothers are home all day but don't really associate with the pup. And yes, my puppy started to drive me crazy the second day i got her, but couldn't ever get mad, you just got to love her. But I was awaiting the day she would grow up and be a normal dog and we could do normal things like go on walks together down the street lol. It was also so hard because she was soo tiny and anything could just kill her. And something did.
So I would love to have an older dog.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I got Rylee at 8 months. We had no problems. Since you have already experienced the puppy stage I would suggest you go with an older puppy. That and the fact that she is beautiful. Good Luck!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 17 2008, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651872


> QUOTE (Kara @ Oct 16 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651862





> Oh you are Imani's Mum, glad you joined up here. I am Kara, Milly and Murphys Mum from MySpace.
> 
> All those pups are gorgeous, but like most others, I really love the tnt one.[/B]


Hey!
Thanks so much for telling me about this site! I found out that Imani's breeders were puppy mill breeders :bysmilie: thanks to the wonderful people here! They're all very nice like you said!
Briana
[/B][/QUOTE]

No problems, and am pleased you joined, I am very sorry about Imani, she was gorgeous :wub: and I hope you can find another baby soon.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Divine puppy is my favorite..........TNT Next.........Good Luck with your choice!!!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Oct 17 2008, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=652217


> All are such wonderful choices. Great breeders and beautiful babies! My Emma is from Marcris. Her Father is TNT Jonas Just for Love. I don't think you can wrong any of your choices. Just follow your heart![/B]


Louis and Mia have the same Daddy!! Imagine that :wub:


----------

